
How to build your own AlphaZero AI using Python and Keras - _emacsomancer_
https://medium.com/applied-data-science/how-to-build-your-own-alphazero-ai-using-python-and-keras-7f664945c188
======
pixelpoet
I'd really like a good tutorial for combining MCTS with NNs, but this tutorial
didn't help me at all really. MCTS is easy enough to learn on its own, but the
details of connecting it to NN learning is still mysterious to me after having
read this.

Of course I could go and study the LeelaZero or minigo code, but I was hoping
for a nice readable introduction.

~~~
weavie
It's still in early access, but this could be of interest to you :
[https://www.manning.com/books/deep-learning-and-the-game-
of-...](https://www.manning.com/books/deep-learning-and-the-game-of-go).

~~~
pixelpoet
This looks really good, thanks!

------
tim333
The same article was up 2 months ago, 55 comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16240234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16240234)

